# Need helping building an arrow for IBO Hunter class



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I ran some of your numbers on ap and even if you cut those 400s down to 27 inchs with 65 grain points and inserts you will be about 5 to 6 pounds on the weak side of spine if a 22 diameter arrow is were you want to be try a 350 spine shaft challenger 350 or a cxl pro 350


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

How about the nocks? What's the difference between them or at least, which would be best for a fat 3D arrow setup?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Easton Deep Six nock with a "G" nock bushing. 

The Deep Six has a much shorter neck than "G" nocks and it's cousins.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

There are lots of good options out there for nocks and tips. Since you're going to shoot hunter class my first question is how is your yardage judging? If you're good then go with a slightly heavier arrow that will stabilzier quicker coming out of the bow. I shoot advanced hunter using the black eagle carnivores. I run a 100 grain tip in mine with no issues on arrow flight or speed (314 out of a Prime impact 28.5 60lbs). My total arrow weight is just under 320 grains per inch.

My wife has shot the challengers and we used a 75 grain tip in hers with her at 27in draw and shooting 55lbs.

If I had to recommend anything I'd stick with what you're used to. If you've primarily been a hunter and used a 100 grain tip start out with that. Just make sure you get the right spine arrow and you should be good to go.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

goofy2788 said:


> There are lots of good options out there for nocks and tips. Since you're going to shoot hunter class my first question is how is your yardage judging?


Needs some work for sure. Right now I'm generally +/- 3-4 yards.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I shot challengers at 60# and they shot great. I was around 27" arrow not sure exactly the measure. 65 grain point. 29" arrow sounds really long for 28.5" draw. Thats what I draw.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

stoz said:


> I shot challengers at 60# and they shot great. I was around 27" arrow not sure exactly the measure. 65 grain point. 29" arrow sounds really long for 28.5" draw. Thats what I draw.


That's what my current arrows are that I use with my Elite but after doing some measuring, I can do 28" arrows with my Obsession easy and probably as short as 27" for 3D with field tips. If I hunt with this bow I'd probably lengthen the hunting arrows a tad just to keep my hand a little safer. I just ordered a doz. Challenger shafts in 350 spine. I thought about doing a 400 spine at 27" which was right at the border for a 400 spine. It would have save some weight and had my down to a <350g finished arrow with 100g tips. But for the first dozen I guess I'll try the 350's and see how that works.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

All the parts arrived today. Not sure when I'll get them cut, maybe this weekend. I'm debating ordering wraps first before I put everything together. I'm excited to get my first arrow build underway. I need to get a scale that will do grains...all I have is a scale that does grams.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Can someone point me to where the IBO rules states you need screw in points for hunter class. I have been looking through the rules for a few days and have not seen it yet. I have some Victory VX-22 HV's i have been shooting for indoor leagues. I have a few with inserts and 6 with glue ins. I was wondering which i could use.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.ibo.net/pdf/2015/2015IBORules.pdf

Page 13, Hunter Class rules. " Arrows must have screw-in points ".


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Yea, the same sentence as the vane length that you referenced.

"Arrows must have screw-in points and at least three (3) feathers or vanes no less than two (2) inches long (measured minimum 1.75 inches)."


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

I would have thought you would be fine with 400's. If you cut them to 27" or less. I shoot 500's in my 56# setup cut at just over 26" with a 75 grain screw in. I shoot 400's in my hunting setup at 65# with 85 gr broadheads. I'm 28 in DL.


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

What nock did you end up with? I have a new Evolution showing up tomorrow and am also thinking about arrows.
Jack


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

I ended up with the Bohning Blazer F Nock. Seems to be working fine so far...


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks..............................


----------

